# Fumigation or flea advice



## SamWelbeck (May 24, 2010)

Yes I've got fleas. Well.....actually I'm not in the least affected but my misses seems to be getting bitten after my trip with a charity to Upper Egypt where I think I may have picked them up.

We went to help a village of poor people. It was a great trip and a real eye-opener. However I may have brought back fleas.

Does anyone know any good fumigation techniques? We have no pets.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Sam, a topical problem that crops up now and then, as they are easily picked
up in Cairo if you walk in sandy areas, or any area where sheep/goats have been 
grazed. So don't be so sure YOU are to blame.....
It is easy to tell if in fact they are flea bites, as you / she will have multiple itchy
lumps in a fairly straight line, where you wear restrictive clothing.... random bites
are more likely to be mosquitoes...
The waistband of trousers - or around the tops of where your socks have been
are typical sites...
Specific treatments are hard to come by here, so any time the "itch" starts, I use
a readily available "crawling killer" aerosol, and liberally spray rooms (usually
starting with the bedroom), concentrating behind furniture or any hard-to-get-to
corners, carpets/rugs and bedding. Close windows, try to hold your breath while
spraying , and leave the room, closing the door behind you immediately
after finishing. Leave the room closed for a few hours afterwards, then "air" well
before usi again.....

Works for me.....


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Uh, fleas. We had this problem recently. And I was the one being flea bitten too. Apparently fleas are famous for preferring female blood.

Anyway, we sent all our rugs away to be steam cleaned and sprayed the whole flat with a concoction of Bygon and Raid, seemed to work.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

A good method is place a dish of soapy water in a room overnight with a table lamp over it

The fleas are attracted to the light and drown in the water


----------

